# Zorro - 7 weeks



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Coming home August 25 at 10 weeks. Pictures of first vet appt.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a little cutie! Those eyebrows are the best!


----------



## Oreo2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

oh, my!!! so cute!!! so sweet!!!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Zorro has such a pretty face. Little bundle of puppy love! The countdown is on!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh Zorro!! You are just too cute!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like a couple of cuties! Love how Zorro is marked. I used to love watching the Zorro TV program. Way before your time though!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Just adorable!:smile2:


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

*What a cutie!!*

Warning: Totally off topic!

Would Zoro be considered a Parti or a Pied? I read the coloration link that is often posted here, but my reading comprehension might not be what it used to be. I would say that Zoro is Pied. I also think Skye is Pied, even though he is listed as Parti on his registration. Help me out experts?

.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2019)

I saw a dog house for sale that has the trademark style of “Z” for Zorro on the front. That would be so cute for Zorro!!!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

PNWAlan said:


> *What a cutie!!*
> 
> Warning: Totally off topic!
> 
> ...


He is a parti. Note that he has splotches of color vs the specific patterning of Irish pied, which is a solid blanket of color that covers most of the dog, leaving the collar, chest, lower legs, and parts of the tail white.

HFC gives a good explanation: What is the difference between Parti, Pied and White markings? | Havanese Fanciers of Canada


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

PNWAlan said:


> I read the coloration link that is often posted here, but my reading comprehension might not be what it used to be.


When I read that website I seriously have to think so hard and English was my best subject in school! Every time I think I have my Havanese coloring figured out I go to the next page and I'm like, oh wait - now markings.... and I've been having memory problems so 3months later I have forgotten what I figured out!

I do remember that whatever is on our paperwork is super vague but I misplaced it long ago and it still hasn't turned up. I think it's surprisingly common for it to be wrong. I noticed once our vet has him listed on their paperwork as a color that's not an official Havanese color but I don't remember what!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Zorro is just precious! 😍 
Jackie... I also remember watching Zorro on Saturday mornings! 😊


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Zorro! He's popular around here already!
Welcome!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks like I'm tuning back into the forum just in time for Zorro's arrival . . . TOMORROW! Can't wait!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Aaaaah!! So exciting!! Good luck sleeping tonight!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

He is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, a real cutie! He's probably a Black & Tan Parti because of the eyebrows. There may have been a hint of brown in the eyebrows, and vent when he was born, but it lightens pretty fast.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Can’t wait to see his at-home pix! Enjoy him!!!


----------

